# Scattered Bubble Nest?



## MrWynO14 (Jun 6, 2009)

My male is making his bubble nest everywhere it seems, rather than one spot. I had a styrofoam cup in there cut half way but I took it out because he didn't seem to care for it. Looks like he wants to make the whole surface of the 5 gallon tank a bubble nest! I thought it usually starts in one spot and gets bigger. Is this normal, and will it work? Oh yea, my female is blowing bubbles n her jar too!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Give him a little while to finish that.  I'd put the cup back in though, he might use it. It's good because if they do make it under the cup, then the humidity keeps the bubbles nice and sticky.


----------



## MrWynO14 (Jun 6, 2009)

how much longer should i let him work on this, its the third day now.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Can't say for sure. He'll make it when he's ready.


----------



## MrWynO14 (Jun 6, 2009)

seems to have slowed down. do u think these are just air bubbles and hes not making a nest?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Defiantly not just air bubbles. He may just not want to breed. He's a plakat right? Looks almost like a female.


----------



## reaperss06 (Jan 31, 2010)

I thought all males wanted to breed?? Its like humans always wanting it.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Umm... no.

Have you conditioned them? If so, for how long?


----------



## MrWynO14 (Jun 6, 2009)

Yea hes a plakat, they fight better. Shes more of a longer finned female too, kinda opposite of what they usually are. I conditioned them for about 5 days, and I still continue too feed them both. I read somewhere that you shouldn't feed the male, but read somewhere else that you should, so i feed him. So many websites contradict the other, what do you think? I through in a styrafoam piece from the top of an egg carton, since I through my styrafoam cup away. I'm also tempted to throw her in with him, seeing as shes making a better nest than him!

Oh yea, I'm feeding bloodworms and normal betta pellets, its all I got!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Are you fighting these fish? 

What do you plan to feed the fry?


----------



## MrWynO14 (Jun 6, 2009)

Well, i have fought these 2 before but not with each other. I was planning on using some boiled egg yolk mashed with some water, and i was gonna get some micro worms from the store with some daphnia IF they were to breed, but I don't think they are gonna do it at this point. I think hes just a happy betta, and is just blowing bubbles. They seem to have decreased today, so sorry for the false alarm everyone.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We do not condone fighting bettas here. It is a very cruel practice.


----------



## MrWynO14 (Jun 6, 2009)

I eat them after so its ok haha


----------



## MrWynO14 (Jun 6, 2009)

No but for real, I separate them after one backs down, I'm kind of like a UFC referee....no dead bettas on my watch


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

Can we throw you in a prison cell, watch you get beat bloody... and then pull you out last second?


----------



## MrWynO14 (Jun 6, 2009)

It happens with them in nature, its in their genetics. You should appreciate and explore every aspect of the betta fish


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

In nature they are defending their territory... not shoved unwillingly into a bowl with someone who wants to whoop up on them. I am against animal cruelty in any form. And what you are doing is that... animal cruelty.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They don't fight to the death in the wild. They'll chase each other until one backs off or is chased away. In an aquarium they are confined and have no place to go so they'll fight to the death.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Sure it's in their genetics, that doesn't mean you should fight them for "Sport". 




MrWynO14 said:


> I eat them after so its ok haha


That was a really immature comment. Hate to say it. You sound like some kid who thinks it's "Cool" to watch animals fight and harm each other.


----------



## MrWynO14 (Jun 6, 2009)

So your telling me that you have never experienced watching 2 bettas go at it? Not to the death, but just too see how they interact? I said earlier that I don't fight them to the death or anything serious. When they try to flea, just as they would do in the wild, I then take them out, match over.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

NO. And I don't want to. It's sick to fight animals for "Sport".


----------



## MrWynO14 (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm done with this conversation guys come on now, they are just fish and I don't harm them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

No, they aren't ":just fish"! They are living, breathing beings and I do NOT understand how people can get their kicks out of watching two beautiful animals fight and rip each other to shreds.


----------



## MrWynO14 (Jun 6, 2009)

YouTube - Wal-Mart Male Betta Fish Murder!

Check this out on youtube and you will probably freak out. Look at what our Wal-Mart does to THESE POOR FISH! I know you've seen some bad treatment at your local Wal-Mart because I have at mine.


----------



## MrWynO14 (Jun 6, 2009)

They are the murderers....not me :-D I'm trying to create new life here, not kill it!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

MrWynO14 said:


> So your telling me that you have never experienced watching 2 bettas go at it? Not to the death, but just too see how they interact? I said earlier that I don't fight them to the death or anything serious. When they try to flea, just as they would do in the wild, I then take them out, match over.


Naw, I wouldn't bother watching that type of interaction as we all already know how that would play out so what's the point? For amusement? Fish that are subjected to fighting are under going stress. Stress plays a huge factor in a decreased immune system, a poor immune system can and will lead to disease. Not worth it, IMHO. Cichlids can handle a stress load better than bettas, but most people will go out of their way in stocking a cichlid tank in order to avoid aggression. Just smart fishkeeping and my two cents.


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't know why you expected to come onto a forum full of people who love their fish and not get torn apart for admitting to fighting them?!?! What is any difference in this and fighting pits??? Fish are living breathing animals as well... I just can't believe you are trying to be so nonchalant about it. 

Not to mention, from the pictures it appears you have two females. If that's the case I wouldn't expect any spawning.


----------



## Olivia21 (Feb 11, 2010)

I dont agree at all with what this person is doing with his fish, but i too am having the same bubble nest being made. what can i do to help him make more??? i have crowntail bettas. BOTH MY BABIES AND I WOULD BE DAMNED TO WATCH THEM INJURE ONE ANOTHER FOR AMUSEMENT OR KICKS. you should be ashamed mating them for that purpose.


----------



## xgoingdownx (Jan 29, 2010)

We are well aware of Wal-Mart fish and the problems they have, but there is only so much you can do. 

I think it's pretty terrible you let them fight like that. Even if they aren't killing each other, you're harming their fins, making them prone to infection, and stressing them out more than they need to be. Fish don't enjoy fighting just like *most* people don't enjoy fighting someone else. If you think this is fun to watch, have fun watching your fish die, because all you're doing is shortening their life.


----------



## iJessie (Feb 24, 2013)

Did he end up completing a nest ? My males doing this to :/ and I'm kind worried because he is in a breeding tank...


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

iJessie.. this thread is two years old and if you read it, it turned out about fighting the fish....


----------

